# quick indigo question? how long do you leave indigo on?



## poookie (Oct 8, 2009)

i searched for the answer but all i got was lots of threads about henndigo mixes.

for all of you guys that have done indigo and henna in 2 separate treatments:

i indigo-ed overnight last night, rinsed it out, let it air dry, left my hair alone for a few hours, and then applied indigo on top of everything about 2 hours ago.  it's been on since then.  i don't want to rinse it out too soon (Even though this stuff stinks to the high Heavens )

*how long did you leave the indigo in your hair?
and were your results jet black?*

thanks in advance


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 8, 2009)

I've left it on anywhere from 2hrs to overnight. Most recently (3 days ago) I did an overnight. Yup, my hair has now gone from jet black to blue black! My henna greys are Irish red now (the indigo darkened the red deeply) ! LOL Indigo uptakes more each time you use it. IOW, yes, you can leave it on overnight and it not harm anything (or at least I didn't). 

Catherine Cartwright-Jones claims indigo stops dying after 2 hrs, but my experience says no...not true.

BTW, I only do 2 steps...never hennidigo, so I know exactly what you're asking. If you can take the smell. go for it...let us know your results.


----------



## ceebee3 (Oct 8, 2009)

I leave mine on for an hour right after rinsing the henna, 20 minutes w/ heat and 40 without.


----------



## poookie (Oct 8, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> I've left it on anywhere from 2hrs to overnight. Most recently (3 days ago) I did an overnight. Yup, my hair has now gone from jet black to blue black! My henna greys are Irish red now (the indigo darkened the red deeply) ! LOL Indigo uptakes more each time you use it. IOW, yes, you can leave it on overnight and it not harm anything (or at least I didn't).
> 
> Catherine Cartwright-Jones claims indigo stops dying after 2 hrs, but my experience says no...not true.
> 
> BTW, I only do 2 steps...never hennidigo, so I know exactly what you're asking. If you can take the smell. go for it...let us know your results.



great!! thanks so much jamaraa, that definitely answers my question.  i'll leave it on for a few more hours


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 8, 2009)

You're welcome *Pookie* that was a very good question. LOL.. I just found this out by falling asleep w/ it in my hair and getting better color. An accidental discovery really.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 8, 2009)

Here's something else I've done...indigo loading, I call it. I've done a henna and then an indigo for about 2nrs. After rinsing out the indigo, I just conditioned for a bit and then did another indigo immediately afterwards. You can do this over maybe a 2 day period when the indigo will still cling to the henna. That's 1 henna= 2 indigos.


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 11, 2013)

subscribing and bumping


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2013)

When I 2 Step, I leave the Indigo on a minimum of 2 hours and maybe a maximum of 6 wrapped tigthly in Saran Wrap.

This usually does it for me, especially since I use Less Henna/more Indigo to get a darker stain and total grey coverage. 

Interesting concept to do a 2nd Indigo Rx days after.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 11, 2013)

Indigo doesnt do anything without the stain from the henna first

ETA:  Oh sorry, I misunderstood your question


----------



## deedoswell (Apr 12, 2013)

jamaraa said:


> I've left it on anywhere from 2hrs to overnight. Most recently (3 days ago) I did an overnight. Yup, my hair has now gone from jet black to blue black! My henna greys are Irish red now (the indigo darkened the red deeply) ! LOL Indigo uptakes more each time you use it. IOW, yes, you can leave it on overnight and it not harm anything (or at least I didn't).
> 
> Catherine Cartwright-Jones claims indigo stops dying after 2 hrs, but my experience says no...not true.
> 
> BTW, I only do 2 steps...never hennidigo, so I know exactly what you're asking. If you can take the smell. go for it...let us know your results.



IA - I've left mine on for hours...did housework...shopping...took a nap - came out with beautiful jet black.  Now that I think about it it's time to do again!


----------



## MsDee14 (Apr 12, 2013)

The longest I left mine in for was 2.5 hours and my hair came out extremely black. 
But it still wore off after 3 weeks. 
So, tonight when I Henna & Indigo, I'm going to keep the Indigo in for up to 6 hours. If blue black hair is the result, then so bet it. I aint scurred.


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 12, 2013)

i notice that my indigo wears off too. It used to be more "permanent" before, but now it seems to fade easily. What brand are you guys using?


----------



## WarriorGurl23 (Apr 12, 2013)

I usually leave it on for 2-3 hours.


----------



## grow (Apr 12, 2013)

I use Zarqa and it really sticks for a long time.

I henndigo for about 2-4 hours.


----------



## splendid10 (Apr 12, 2013)

In my 2 step process I leave each on overnight. The last time I left the indigo on for about 4-6 hours and I did not get complete coverage.


----------



## lana (May 16, 2013)

Ladies, Indigo is not dying the hair black (over my Henna).  I haven't tried sleeping in it yet...but is that what I have to do? 

I'm trying to cover a few grays in my bangs that frankly, I'm too young to have. 

Please help!


----------



## BellaMarie (May 16, 2013)

lana said:


> Ladies, Indigo is not dying the hair black (over my Henna).  I haven't tried sleeping in it yet...but is that what I have to do?
> 
> I'm trying to cover a few grays in my bangs that frankly, I'm too young to have.
> 
> Please help!



Ive been doing henna and indigo for about a year. I get it from mehandi.com. i add salt to it so it stains better and sit under the dryer for about an hour.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 16, 2013)

Is indigo covering peoples' greys well enough? Is the general consensus that it makes them copper/brown? hmmm


----------



## Transformer (May 16, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Is indigo covering peoples' greys well enough? Is the general consensus that it makes them copper/brown? hmmm


 
Only if I use the two step process.  Heendigo leaves me with copper/brown.  But....I have a lot of strong resistant gray.


----------



## BellaMarie (May 16, 2013)

Is it possible to get a dark black color by mixing henna and indigo together? The 2 step process is a little draining.


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 16, 2013)

I have used indigo to dye my hair black, I don't use a two step because I am lazy. I just make the henna and then add indigo after the henna has released its dye. Yes it covers grays. But not for long maybe 3-4 weeks.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 16, 2013)

Transformer said:


> Only if I use the two step process.  Heendigo leaves me with copper/brown.  But....I have a lot of strong resistant gray.


thanks Transformer. Mine are pretty resistant too.

I have "black henna" i picked up at the Indian market. I read that black henna is also indigo? If this is the case, I will do a 2-step tomorrow and defrost my leftover regular henna tonight.


----------



## Transformer (May 16, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> thanks @Transformer. Mine are pretty resistant too.
> 
> I have "black henna" i picked up at the Indian market. I read that black henna is also indigo? If this is the case, I will do a 2-step tomorrow and defrost my leftover regular henna tonight.


 

My understanding that no henna is black.  I'm not sure I would be comfortable using that brand for fear that it is just plain ole hair dye instead of indigo.

I purchased mine from the site recommended by a lot LHCF members--Henna Sooq.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 16, 2013)

Thanks. It is real BAQ powdered henna, though.  I used it plain before and it turned my hair a rich mahogany by itself. 

In any case, decided to PS instead of henna this weekend. Will go on an indigo hunt when my install is out.


----------



## Angelicus (May 16, 2013)

I usually leave the indigo on for one hour before rinsing. My hair always comes out pitch black. LOVE IT!


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 17, 2013)

BellaMarie said:


> Is it possible to get a dark black color by mixing henna and indigo together? The 2 step process is a little draining.



BellaMarie
According to Hennasooq.com, you will get a rich dark brown. You have to 2-step to get shiny black


----------



## xu93texas (May 17, 2013)

Chameleonchick said:


> I have used indigo to dye my hair black, I don't use a two step because I am lazy. I just make the henna and then add indigo after the henna has released its dye. Yes it covers grays. But not for long maybe 3-4 weeks.


 
I do this as well.  It's too much to go through a two step process.  Once I apply the henna/indigo mixture to hair, I'll leave it on for 2-3 hours.  I can only get 3 weeks of gray coverage from my treatments.


----------



## MsDee14 (May 17, 2013)

I have been using this indigo http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009H9GG6C/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

for about 2 applications now and my hair has remained jet black. 
I will continue to do Henna and Indigo treatments until I run out of the Indigo, then I'll stop since my hair has remained jet black. 
I keep it on for 2 hours and do the 2 step process. Keep the henna on for 1.5 hours and apply directly after mixing.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (May 17, 2013)

BellaMarie said:


> Is it possible to get a dark black color by mixing henna and indigo together? The 2 step process is a little draining.


 
www.mehandi.com has a page that tells what mixing henna and indigo should give you. It's under the section about using henna for brunette hair colors.

http://www.mehandi.com/shop/brunette/brunette.pdf


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 17, 2013)

Chameleonchick said:


> I have used indigo to dye my hair black, I don't use a two step because I am lazy. I just make the henna and then add indigo after the henna has released its dye.* Yes it covers grays. But not for long maybe 3-4 weeks.*



Chameleonchick is it washing out? Or, is new growth coming in?


----------



## BellaMarie (May 17, 2013)

jbwphoto1 said:


> www.mehandi.com has a page that tells what mixing henna and indigo should give you. It's under the section about using henna for brunette hair colors.
> 
> http://www.mehandi.com/shop/brunette/brunette.pdf



Thanks but i got that color chart when i first started to henna lol. But i thought maybe theres a way to squeeze some black color out of the process. Ive looked on LHC too and got no new information. I dont want to experiment cause its expensive lol.


----------

